# chicken + sauce/flavour



## rickyboy (Jul 6, 2007)

what do we all use then or do you leave them plain ?

when ordering chicken fillets through my work

we can add a glaze to it, chinese etc

also my mrs said you can get this stuff

you can shake in a bag ????, to give chicken some flavour

when eating steak, i never add any sauce, i prefer it that way

also, any ips to make noodles, pasta, rice more tasty ??

thanks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I use Spicy Italian Schwartz spice but don't bother with sauces etc, majority are too high in sodium and/or sugar.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually chuck in some tinned tomato's and some chilli's to everything. 1/3 of a can per 200g of meat roughly gives it enough flavour !


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

being indian i can always find something in the kitchen to spice me chicken up 

shake in a bag stuff taste good but fulla crappy stuff if u read the ingreds...

Egg fried rice with lil chili powder n squeeze lemon before serving


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

theres a tinned rub that was on sale in asda extra special range called bonfire rub in a little tin lots of dried herbs and spices i nromally give the chicken breast a quick spray with olive oil just to lightly coat then give a a good sprinkle of mixed herbs and spices does the trick every time if you chicken is cooked right it shouldnt be too dry.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Get the juicy bags there awesome i just chuck everything in

pots veg the lot!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

fleg said:


> My book 'sliced' just came so I'll put some of the recipies up as I try them...


Any good chicken recipes in that book fleg?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

There are loads of recipes in there, once I've tried some ill post up some good ones!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you DJ


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I ordered sliced 6 of may of amazon what's the chances of it coming now pmsl


----------



## Davehouse (May 9, 2012)

Heaps of garlic, chilli and ginger is normally all I use


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

LazyT said:


> I ordered sliced 6 of may of amazon what's the chances of it coming now pmsl


Mine took about 6 weeks I believe


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

dj said:


> Mine took about 6 weeks I believe


N1 well there's still hope . I requested a refund but if it dose come ill pay the seller pmsl oj I will


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

1.When the water starts boiling, lower the flame so that the bubbles are small. A big, rolling boil will break more delicate pasta such as ravioli or tortellini.

2.Don't boil pasta in a covered pot, as it will quickly overflow. Quick tip: Just leave your wooden spoon in the pot to prevent spillovers.

3.Never put pasta in a pot that isn't boiling, as this will only leave you with a gooey, overdone noodle. Yuck!

4.It's never a good idea to boil two different varieties of pasta together unless they're similar in size and shape, due to varied cooking times. It also looks kind of wacky to have spaghetti and penne mixed together.

5.The jury is still debating whether putting a teaspoon of oil into the boiling water before the pasta goes in prevents it from sticking or not. Personally, I always add it in, and I've never felt it has done any harm to my pasta; and it sure has never stuck together.

6.Don't rinse your pasta after it's cooked! This is a terrible myth that's propagated across the cooking world. That wonderful coating of starch that's sitting on your heated pasta will keep the delicious sauce from sticking to it. The only time you might rinse your pasta is when using it in a cold dish.

7.Get the pasta sauce on the pasta immediately after you drain it. The noodles cool down fast and start sticking to each other without a sauce or oil to keep them apart.


----------

